# Printing backwards?



## kidam12 (Aug 6, 2005)

Is there anyway to print something out backwards? I wanted to print something onto my iron-on transfer paper


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

My hp inkjet has an option to do this. Go to printers. Printer properties, General tab, printing prefs, advanced button. Mine has an option called mirror image. May be called something else on other printers.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

...or Flip Horizontal.


----------



## medsec (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Printing Backwards*

Well, sometimes you can get a program just for printing out onto a iron-on transfer. 

Another option is for you to actually go to Print and Print Preferences and choose mirror image depending on what type of printer you have. 

Another option is for you to convert it from word document to a pdf file, then load the PDF in xpdf, then hit the print button and change the "print command" from lpr to lpr -o mirror. 

One of those options should help you one way or another.


----------



## kidam12 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks guys that helps alot. it turns out my HP aks what type of paper i wanted to print on. i clicked Iron-on transfer paper and poof! it was reversed = ]


----------

